# SIM180 vs Audi R8........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Well this is a very special detail for me indeed, mainly because I have been doing some recent work on the forthcoming 'Facelift Audi R8' but also because this is a car I have yet had the pleasure of working on...........:car:

This detail has been dicussed for a long time now and I am talking many months, Phil had contacted me through an old school friend and had been looking at recent details I had completed, asking plenty of questions and suggested he may be sourcing an R8 shortly, we kept in touch and last week he took delivery.........:thumb:

Safe to say that I couldn't turn this one down and while I would still only be able to allocate a day to complete the detail I wanted to make the most of it to enjoy a car that I personally very much like...............:argie:

I agreed with Phil to complete the detail at his folks and hopefully be done by the time he returned from work, so after arriving at his parents house the plates were put on and the detail begins with the car looking as follows:





































I am sure these are not supposed to be anthracite:










Plenty of tar and road contamination here:





































Where's Jule's when you need her:





































Guess this was prepped with some AS products:














































A few bugs under here:









































































I get the feeling this had never been cleaned before:










Finger wipe revealed plenty of tar:










Now before I start with the detail I would first like to thank Phil for giving me the opportunity to detail this lovely motor and also to thank Chris_VRS for his knowledge on tricky areas, products to use and how to work things on the car.........:thumb:

So let the detail begin...........:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

First on the job list would be to sort out the wheels, so off they came to be cleaned and sealed.

Each wheel was cleaned with some Megs APC, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt and a Detailer Brush:



















First up I rinsed the wheel:










Then applied some Megs APC:










I then aggitated this with the Wheel Schmitt:










The wheel was caked in tar so out with the AS Tardis:










Doing it's work:










This was then wiped off with a microfibre and rinsed, then onto the front of the wheel, rinsed first:










Megs APC applied:










Then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:










Another rinse left me with the following:



















295 tyre width anyone............:doublesho










I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then sealed the wheel inside and out with some CG Jetseal 109 via and Applicator Pad:










I then buffed this off with a Microfibre Cloth:










While the wheel was off I attended to the wheel arch which looked as follows:



















Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:










Smaller areas with the AG Wheel Brush:










Which left the arch looking as follows:



















The wheel was then put back on and torqued up to 120Nm:










I repeated this process on all the other wheels and the arches looked as follows, Passenger Front - Before:



















After:



















Driver's Side Front Arch - Before:



















After:



















Driver's Side Rear Arch - Before:



















After:



















With the wheels back on the car was looking as follows:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










I rinsed the car first:










Then applied some snow foam:



















While the foam dwelled, I attacked various areas - Door shuts:























































Petrol Cap:



















Rear Spoiler:



















Rear Grille's:










Front Grille's:



















The car was rinsed and then snow foamed again:










I then washed the car using the 2BM so onto the wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the rinse bucket:










This process was repeated until all the car had been washed thoroughly, then the car was rinsed.

I then turned my attention to the paintwork and clayed the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Yellow Clay - Megs Last Touch applied first:










The Clay Bar before:










After the roof:










Not too bad but more contamination on the back of the front wings and lower sections of the doors but back to one of the worst areas on the car the Rear Spoiler, looking as follows after washing:










I decided to clay it first and look at what it took off............:doublesho










I spent a fair while on this area, as the car was white I knew it would stand out like a sore thumb so out with the AS Tardis again:










And after a wipe with a Microfibre Cloth:










After claying I then rinsed the car:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The car now looked slightly respectable:



















Now as you may have noticed during the above pictures the sun was in and out and there was plenty of cloud cover on this day, so I knew correction would be hard going, not only with it being tough VAG paint............

Taking pictures of swirling on white paint is tough, especially outdoors, even with the Brinkmann and Halogens I could see little but here is how the paintwork looked on the A-Pillar:










I set to work on the car using the SIM 180, starting on a Lake Country Polishing Pad with some Menz FF, this did little, so I changed to some Menz IP, this showed signs of working but I wasn't happy so moved to using some Megs 105, this worked well in some areas but not in others, so I swapped between the Lake Country Polishing Pad and the Menz Cutting Pad dependant on the are in question..............:buffer:

I am sorry to say that I didn't get any after pics or any other correction pics as I was really struggling with the sun coming in and out, time was ticking away, I just had to crack on............................:buffer:

Appreciate that I haven't added many 'machine pics' of late, so here was all the kit that I took with me for the day:










I did get some fairly good signs of improvement on the Rear Lamps however with the Lake Country Polishing Pad and some 3M Ultra Fine - Before:










After:










Many hours later the car looked as follows:










I then rinsed the car:










Applied some Megs Last Touch:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then moved onto the LSP stages and had to go with my Zaino Combination so, Z-AIO via an Applicator Pad first:










I then completed a Z6 wipedown:










This was followed by two coats of Z2 via an Applicator Pad:










Another Z6 wipedown followed by a final Z8 wipedown:










I then turned my attention to the inside, I dusted the interior with a Microfibre Dusting Mitt:










Also used the Megs Slide Lock Detail Brush:










Henry came out to play:










I attended to the footwell and pedals with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










The interior carpet was treated to some AG Upholstery and Carpet Protector:










I then cleaned and conditioned the Leather with some Gliptone Intensive Cleaner and then Gliptone Conditioner via Applicator Pads:










Outside the car I cleaned all the Glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaning Cloths:










I then treated the Front and Rear Screens to some Halfords Rain Repellent via and Applicator Pad:










The side windows were treated to some AG Glass Guard via an Applicator Pad:










Onto the back of the car I attended to the exhausts with some Wire Wool, Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth:










Passenger Side - Before:










50/50:










After:










Driver's Side - Before:










50/50:










After:










The boot trim and underside of the bonnet was cleaned with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










This was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant via and Applicator Pad:










Under the Engine Bay I cleaned the small window with some Megs Glass Cleaner and a Glass Cleaning Cloth:










Megs APC and a Microfibre was used in the Engine Bay:










Followed by 303 Aerospace Protectant via and Applicator Pad:










Finally I dressed the tyres with some AS Highstyle via a Paint Brush:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*



























































































































































































































































































































































































This has to be one of my favourite details to date, I arrived at 8.30AM and didn't end up leaving until 8.30PM, so I felt I had done all I could within the time allocated...............

Phil was happy with the results and this may well be a regular motor for me to look after but as stated at the start of this detail, thanks to Phil for allowing me to detail the car, also thanks to Chris_VRS again for his support.........:thumb:

I hope you enjoyed this detail and hope the final shots show some depth, always happy with Zaino as it's super slick in the final finish, not much else to say really but love the car............:car:

Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## Heavertron (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome car. Awesome job!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Lovely looking motor.

You have done a fantastic job, enjoyed reading through your thread mate


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

superb work on a stunning car:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Fantastic work, you did well to get it all done including the wheels. I bet you needed to put your feet up


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic car and result, amazing amount of work in one day! I imagine the owner was more than happy:thumb:


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a proper writeup!!! Superb job, truly superb... And the car is also nice


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Impressive job, very nice attention to detail too


----------



## Bulgari (Mar 27, 2010)

Amazing job... I really enjoyed reading your write up. I'm glad Meg's APC worked so well for you, as I've experienced much different outcomes when I tried it.

Cheers!


----------



## xerjiosti (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations! for the great work.

Greetings from Spain


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Very detailed work


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Work Simon

Lovely cars to wprk on :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Special detail there si, lovely job. Brave man jacking that up and wheels off if you ask me! The ag glass guard is awesome, one application on my car is still going strong after 10 months.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Awesome as usual Simon.
Well done


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent work lad


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top job with a great write up & pics:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Simon and a nice detailed post as well :thumb:


----------



## jammyb2010 (May 18, 2010)

wow, what an awesome job and an awesome car! how on earth do you manage that 8:30am to 8:30pm ! I wouldn't have finished the wheels by mid morning! massive respect for you mate, you cant stop to eat or drink during the day! bet that was rewarding though!


----------



## raeno (May 4, 2010)

Awesome work. Awesome write up.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Fantastic work, you did well to get it all done including the wheels. I bet you needed to put your feet up


Many thanks and to say that I am feeling the burn in my thighs now is a slight undertatement, the thing is so low that your just on your knees for most of the day...............:lol:



fozzy said:


> Fantastic car and result, amazing amount of work in one day! I imagine the owner was more than happy:thumb:


Phil was pleased and he is the kind of owner that appreciate's all the work put into it, I even hung around at the end to fit his new Tax Disc Holder and Personalised Plate just to make sure he was happy with the overall job. He's a true 'Piston Head' so likes his metal...........:car:



Bulgari said:


> Amazing job... I really enjoyed reading your write up. I'm glad Meg's APC worked so well for you, as I've experienced much different outcomes when I tried it.
> 
> Cheers!


Glad you enjoyed it, problems with Megs APC? What application mate?



xerjiosti said:


> Congratulations! for the great work.
> 
> Greetings from Spain


Many thanks and hello back to Spain.........:wave:



Showshine said:


> Nice Work Simon
> 
> Lovely cars to wprk on :thumb:


Very nice motor buddy and one that I guess I personally won't work on too many times but just nice to have the opportunity..........:thumb:



ryand said:


> Special detail there si, lovely job. Brave man jacking that up and wheels off if you ask me! The ag glass guard is awesome, one application on my car is still going strong after 10 months.


Yeah, nice one to have completed Ryan and I made a little more effort on the finer details on this one, hope it showed although I didn't detail everything in my write-up.................

The wheels were simple mate, centre jacking point meant once lifted I could have had both wheels off one side of the car if I had wanted too but I only had one pair of hands..........:lol:

I am yet to apply the Glass Guard on my motor but I will give it a whirl, need to invest in the G-Tech stuff next..........:thumb:



jammyb2010 said:


> wow, what an awesome job and an awesome car! how on earth do you manage that 8:30am to 8:30pm ! I wouldn't have finished the wheels by mid morning! massive respect for you mate, you cant stop to eat or drink during the day! bet that was rewarding though!


Many thanks for the kind words, I don't stop for too long mate, quick sandwich and the odd sugar hit while going along with plenty of water and you just have to crack on, I find different music on the iPhone helps..........:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

great turn around as usual it did look a bit unloved


----------



## sockster (Jun 7, 2010)

nice lengthy writeup. interesting choice or products though


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sockster said:


> nice lengthy writeup. interesting choice or products though


Incorrect product's used or just suprised to see some specific ones used?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work :thumb:

I have no idea how you achieve all that in one day, great work though on a stunning car :thumb:

Chris


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great finish and write up Si on a lovely motor...............:thumb:

I still think Jules could do better on the exhausts..............:lol:


----------



## Drapoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome results on a fantastic car

Very nice work Simon


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great finish and write up Si on a lovely motor...............:thumb:
> 
> I still think Jules could do better on the exhausts..............:lol:


Your not wrong there mate, she has smaller hands than me...............:thumb:


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

i think i enjoyed the write up as much as you enjoyed working on it.
superb thorough wite up, perfect detail and a nice car. well done.


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Can I ask how you got the car up high enough to take the wheels off? I know the R8's are stupidly low,was just curios. Youve done a fantastic job there,and managed to get alot done in 12 hours,fair play. They are awesome cars,and I love the attention to detail,like the R8 imprinted into the light etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good mate, job well done!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> Can I ask how you got the car up high enough to take the wheels off? I know the R8's are stupidly low,was just curios. Youve done a fantastic job there,and managed to get alot done in 12 hours,fair play. They are awesome cars,and I love the attention to detail,like the R8 imprinted into the light etc.


I have one of those low Arcan Aluminium jacks from Costco, had it for a while now and the R8 is no lower than my Superb to be honest..............:thumb:

Yeah the lamps have some nice touches, very well designed and have really shaped the way the rest of the Audi models have followed in terms of signature lighting..........:car:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

What a car, great choice of colour of course and another great write up :thumb: May I ask why two different choices of glass protector?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't believe you got all that done in 12 hours! Awesome work mate :thumb: How long did you spending on polishing?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

willskoda said:


> What a car, great choice of colour of course and another great write up :thumb: May I ask why two different choices of glass protector?


Just thought I would use some of the Glass Guard up, had it for a while and after some advice from Chris, he suggested it worth applying to the side windows on most motors..........:thumb:



Pezza4u said:


> Can't believe you got all that done in 12 hours! Awesome work mate :thumb: How long did you spending on polishing?


In this instance with only a day to work on the car, you have to be realistic and work to knock out as many defects as possible, it's never going to be 100% but then I never claim to achieve this, machining wise I was on the car for just over 4 hours..........:thumb:


----------



## Daryl_mk4coupe (Oct 17, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> I have one of those low Arcan Aluminium jacks from Costco, had it for a while now and the R8 is no lower than my Superb to be honest..............:thumb:


Ohhh,may have a look at one of them. My mate has an E92 M3 that i need to do,and that jck would come in a treat.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Daryl_mk4coupe said:


> Ohhh,may have a look at one of them. My mate has an E92 M3 that i need to do,and that jck would come in a treat.


Coscto don't sell the model I have anymore, I believe they now sell a slightly heavier version in red but I haven't been in there for a while now..........


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> In this instance with only a day to work on the car, you have to be realistic and work to knock out as many defects as possible, it's never going to be 100% but then I never claim to achieve this, machining wise I was on the car for just over 4 hours..........:thumb:


I suppose that shows how much quicker a rotary is over a DA 



Baker21 said:


> Coscto don't sell the model I have anymore, I believe they now sell a slightly heavier version in red but I haven't been in there for a while now..........


Yep they no longer sell it as I decided to get one just after they stopped stocking it! :wall: Heavier one is no good for me as I wanted something to carry. I think machine mart do them for £90 odd though.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I suppose that shows how much quicker a rotary is over a DA
> 
> Yep they no longer sell it as I decided to get one just after they stopped stocking it! :wall: Heavier one is no good for me as I wanted something to carry. I think machine mart do them for £90 odd though.


The DA still has it's place in my opinion and I do use it from time to time, the Rotary has it's advantages but it takes time still to achieve a 100% finish, something that within this time frame you will never acheive, it's more of an enhancement detail worked on here..........:buffer:

Thanks for the input on the Jack........:thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Great work, you got some amount done in 12hours:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Incredible car and stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## midlife_crisis (Oct 1, 2009)

That looks stunning, I can't believe the amount of work you did in one day.


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

another cracking job m8
1 silly question to ask you though,when youve done like the door shuts/petrol cap etc how do you rinse or clean the crap off?
cheers


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

toosmiles said:


> another cracking job m8
> 1 silly question to ask you though,when youve done like the door shuts/petrol cap etc how do you rinse or clean the crap off?
> cheers


Thanks and it's not a silly question so no worries, when rinsing the car after washing and having done all the shuts, if you direct your pressure washer into each panel gap then this will normally rinse the area, I always ensure that I dry all the shuts, etc with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel anyway so this will pick up any left over dirt, it's also worth using some Megs Last Touch on these areas as well............:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff fella...always like how the pics tell the story as much as the text:thumb:

Nice too see some other products being used from your 'collection' too


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks great, love the R8


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

You lucky lucky begger, one of my dream cars!! 

Stunning job Simon yet again, 

Thanks for sharing

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great Finish For An Amazing Car :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> Good stuff fella...always like how the pics tell the story as much as the text:thumb:
> 
> Nice too see some other products being used from your 'collection' too


And there is a big story with this one 

Some of your collection being used mate :thumb:



KKM said:


> You lucky lucky begger, one of my dream cars!!
> 
> Stunning job Simon yet again,
> 
> ...


Cheers mate and I may well see this one again


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work mate, simply fantastic! :thumb:

I bet Jules was jealous she missed out on this one!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Awsome write up mate

Bet was great fun working on such a cool car


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> The car now looked slightly respectable:


Your honour I call into question the right honourable Mr B's comment :doublesho:doublesho

What an AWESOME BEAST 

Fantastic job even if the exhausts could have been done better 

thanks for the write up ... when's the next one muhahahahah

Regards, Ian


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I am sorry mate but that is a disgrace:doublesho

12 hours to produce work of that quality is making me feel totally inadequate

Remarkable stuff. :thumb:

Will be in touch next week for your delivery!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work there mate thats looks how it should now stunning


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, absolutely stunning results!! :argie:

Can't believe you got all that done in that time, very well done mate!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning si how u do that in 12 hours god only knows, your work is reaching its upper most peak  atb

tom


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome as usual Baker :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, absolutely stunning results!! :argie:
> 
> Can't believe you got all that done in that time, very well done mate!


Thanks mate, just get my head down and the tunes on..........:thumb:



Planet Man said:


> I am sorry mate but that is a disgrace:doublesho
> 
> 12 hours to produce work of that quality is making me feel totally inadequate
> 
> ...


Wicked, thanks for the kind words and look forward to hearing from you.........:thumb:



sim L said:


> Excellent work mate, simply fantastic! :thumb:
> 
> I bet Jules was jealous she missed out on this one!


She was but she has just as nice a motor to help me out with this Saturday.............:car:



drka-drka said:


> Awsome write up mate
> 
> Bet was great fun working on such a cool car


It was great fun, felt a little scared of it at first but as the say went on I showed it who was boss.............:lol:



orienteer said:


> Your honour I call into question the right honourable Mr B's comment :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> What an AWESOME BEAST
> 
> ...


Yeah the exhausts may have needed the female touch.........:lol:

Well Jules myself and Chris will be working on something just as special this weekend............



-tom- said:


> simply stunning si how u do that in 12 hours god only knows, your work is reaching its upper most peak  atb
> 
> tom


Thanks Tom, I try to keep the level the same but sometimes time doesn't allow, with more time to spend here I may have done more but the overall result is hopefully as good as previous efforts..........:detailer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

For those of you looking to buy that perfect Xmas present then this motor is now for sale:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2333385.htm

:car:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great work:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Really enjoyed reading that mate, stunning work on a stunning vehicle. How did you manage to achieve so much in just 12 hours!? Amazing stuff.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Really enjoyed reading that mate, stunning work on a stunning vehicle. How did you manage to achieve so much in just 12 hours!? Amazing stuff.


I am pretty realistic to the owners of all the motor's that I detail in respect to what I can achieve in a day, I don't have longer than that to complete a detail so I just do the best I can...........:detailer:

I am pretty motivated when doing a detail and just follow a set procedure being also realistic on how good I can get each section of the detail to look within the allocated time frame.........:thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Yum. Great work.


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Excellent work and write up as ever


----------

